
Aldous Huxley’s Dianetic Utopia (2017) - apollinaire
https://www.emptymirrorbooks.com/literature/island-aldous-huxley-dianetics
======
codeulike
I read it 15 years or so ago and it seemed to be mostly about meditation and
'animal magnetism'. It was obviously written by someone a bit too enthusiastic
about a few too many fringey things. But it's interesting that meditation (or
mindfullness) has still got buzz around it now whereas Animal Magnetism has
been out of fad for so long I'd never heard of it.

------
whenchamenia
As somebody who owns this in 1st edition hardcover, it is by far his worst
work. And while hubbards asinine idology did creep in, it was nowhere near the
crazy scientology creed suggested. Lets let this scientology psudeoscience die
out like it should have then.

------
MaupitiBlue
What Would Soltan Gris Do?

Has any Scientologist tried to reconcile the fact that everything about the
world’s greatest dekology, Mission Earth, strongly suggests Dianetics /
Scientology is a hoax?

